# Messin' With The Camera!!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, just changed my Rolex sub onto a NATO and was messing about with some photos.

What do you think? Is there anything that I can change to make these better?





































Your thoughts/tips are most appreciated.

Mark


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Mark the pics are decent & look reasonably sharp - A bit more thought about your background would enhance them further as it distracts me in a couple of pics - a sheet or towel is usually enough as a background or one of those box thingies Maplins sells work well (I have one but its been 'tidyied up' & I can't find it now!)

Paul

PS - Lovely watch :thumbsup:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Exactly what I was going to say - background.

But lovely watch, nice pix.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They look good to me Mark


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I think they're pretty good. It's of course far from essential, but many watches look good with the hands at 10 past 10 as it frames the logo & doesn't obscure the date at 3 (if present).


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

With a lot of humility and because you are asking for them,

The light is OK, there is no reflect. The sole comments I have are for the background and the hands which are hiding the marks.

Bertrand


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> I think they're pretty good. It's of course far from essential, but many watches look good with the hands at 10 past 10 as it frames the logo & doesn't obscure the date at 3 (if present).


should the second hand also be at 40?


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

chocko said:


> should the second hand also be at 40?


  You need to ask?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

as said look at your background and watch [ :huh: ] for reflections on the glass

also use a cable release or the self timer to stop camera shake

heres the excellent maplins photo box i have one myself

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=38260


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Get a tripod and try some long exposures


----------



## birdie (Dec 22, 2008)

if you have a look a few posts down you ll find stonedeaf has posted a diy light box solution. i m in the middle bluepetering one myself


----------

